# solar storm and off grid safety



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

The other thread got me thinking. We have solar power so if there were to be a solar storm they say it will knock out the power grid. What can one do to insure that the solar panels and equipment powering their house are safe from it.


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

As I understand it, there are many different types of solar storms. Only the worst of those would likely have any effect on small off-grid systems on the ground.

For ground-based systems it's the magnetic component of the storm that has the potential of creating problems / damage. The rapid and large flux in the magnetic field of the Earth could, in theory, induce currents on unshielded wires. It's this induced current that could cause problems by over-loading circuits, transformers, wires, electronic components, etc..

And what makes the grid so much more susceptible to solar storms / flares is there's miles and miles of big wires criss-crossing the Earth. Big magnetic change induces currents on lots of wires and that then could over-load the various transformers needed to make the grid work. Overloaded transformers blow out / up and no power until they are replaced.

I would expect that a solar / magnetic storm would have to be monstrous to have any permanent damaging effects on a small off-grid system. The only way I know that one could theoretically protect their system is to keep one's electronics in a Faraday cage -- a means of creating a grounded / shielded environment. But there are lots of considerations and difficulties in creating a truly shielded environment. And you'd have no practical way of testing it (that I can think of at the moment).

It's an interesting question. Chances are we'll get to know for sure one of these days. Our Sun is coming up on another one of it's active cycles due to begin sometime in 2011. 

If you want to know more about solar storms you should check out NOAA's space weather prediction center at http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/index.html. Lots of great information on types of storms and effects / damage that can be expected. They also have a space weather alerts via email service that you can subscribe to.

Be well!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I think a Carrington type event will not only take out the grid, but likely damage off grid power systems as well.

http://a-place-to-stand.blogspot.com/2009/03/september-1859-carrington-event.htmld

Carrington events are supposed to be 1/500 years things.....but I think back to 1977 when we had a 100 year flood in our area.....twice within months of each other.....


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Interesting article... thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You should make sure that all your PV panels are 'Properly' fused.
We will hope that "voltage/currant spikes" will wipe out the fuses and not the controller(s).
If I were lucky enough to have any kind of warning I would disconnect some of the system.

When a really nasty lightning storm is approaching I pull the phone line and throw some breakers.
Once or twice I have even shut the inverter down.

I put the shunt on the wind turbines . . .and hope to hell that a BIG spike doesn't jump across 'equipment'...........

---If an electrical device---- is not energized, it has a greater chance at surviving a very nasty impulse from Ma Nature.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm not as concerned about a natural event as I am about the man-made EMP possible from one single nuke popped off about 200 miles above Kansas. Then you would need to shield everything! At some point, I plan on having some spare off grid stuff stored in a Faraday cage, which I hope to make out of a grounded shipping container. I think a C-can would need a bit more than just the 1/4 inch steel to protect most stuff, but it's a start anyway.
I don't think the natural sun produced EMP would blow your home system, it's the really big transformers that are at risk. Still, the end result would be lost grid power, and unqualified chaos around the country, at least for many months! 
Home power systems are more vulnerable to lightning/wind/tornadoes IMO. That's what I'm going to prepare for.


----------

